# M6 II 30 fps Burst feature



## TexPhoto (Jan 3, 2020)

The one feature of the M6 Mark II that intrigues me is the burst feature. From the review at The Digital Picture: "If 14 fps is not adequate for you, try the new 30 fps RAW burst feature with AF tracking and up to 0.5 seconds of pre shooting available." I can find very little information about this otherwise.

As a sports shooter, this sounds amazing. 30 fps with autofocus and a pre shooting? preshooting means the camera is actually capturing frames and sending them to a buffer any time you are autofocusing. Then when you do press the shutter button all the way, the sequence recorded to memory includes the 15 photos recorded before you pressed. For example with a baseball batter, you could focus on every pitch, pressing fully only when contact is made with the ball. 

Has anyone tried this feature?


----------



## Joules (Jan 3, 2020)

Haven't tried it, as I don't have access to a M6 II. Something to note though is that this mode recordes images cropped to 18 MP and 'only' 12 bit color depth.


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes I have. Need the right software to pull the images but.... overall it works very well. That feature get the praise it deserves


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 4, 2020)

TexPhoto said:


> The one feature of the M6 Mark II that intrigues me is the burst feature. From the review at The Digital Picture: "If 14 fps is not adequate for you, try the new 30 fps RAW burst feature with AF tracking and up to 0.5 seconds of pre shooting available." I can find very little information about this otherwise.
> 
> As a sports shooter, this sounds amazing. 30 fps with autofocus and a pre shooting? preshooting means the camera is actually capturing frames and sending them to a buffer any time you are autofocusing. Then when you do press the shutter button all the way, the sequence recorded to memory includes the 15 photos recorded before you pressed. For example with a baseball batter, you could focus on every pitch, pressing fully only when contact is made with the ball.
> 
> Has anyone tried this feature?


There are a few downsides:

It's cropped
It's 12-bit, now full range RAW
It's electronic shutter only
My plan for it is to use it to capture solitary bees flying out of their burrows next spring, so I have some time left to practice with it


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Funny to think of Only 18MP pictures when I use an 18MP 1DX on a regular basis.


----------



## Linteria (Sep 22, 2022)

TexPhoto said:


> Thanks for the responses. Funny to think of Only 18MP pictures when I use an 18MP 1DX on a regular basis.


Funny you say that, because for most of this year I've been using an M10 for street and everyday photography and have been very pleased by the output of 18mp in this 7 year old cam. 18MP is more than enough if the work isn't commercial.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 23, 2022)

Linteria said:


> Funny you say that, because for most of this year I've been using an M10 for street and everyday photography and have been very pleased by the output of 18mp in this 7 year old cam. 18MP is more than enough if the work isn't commercial.


I agree with your statement here--an M10 works very well for street and everyday photography.

Mine has been passed on to our oldest daughter--she has utilized it quite well for travel photography.

So you're an EF-M Evangelist!

You're wasting your time on me--already a believer!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 23, 2022)

My M6-ii gets more use than my R5.


----------

